# Progress pics



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not a journal as such just some progress pics I've taken from 09 off season. 10 off season the show one is 10 and the last is yesterday offseason 11


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Back seem to madethe least improvements started hammering it even more now and finally just improving but very slowly


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome, some definate improvement from the top 3, I see what you mean about the back, but, if everyone was perfect where the hell would be the challenge


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Good progress mate :thumb:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't get how long it's taking to make improvements but I know it is slightly Improving slowly and now at a gym with better back machines doing more heavy compounds now too. Started training it twice some weeks to thicken and widen it, have upper crossed syndrome so trying to rehab that

A little yoga movement, switched to using mouse with left hand, scapula activation exercises, neck flexor strengthening exercises and upper chest weak too so I know the problems just the road to fixing them is long but I'm well on it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

This was January to now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow..that gives me summat to aim for (in my dreams)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Wow..that gives me summat to aim for (in my dreams)


I far beyond most people on this board mate you could easily get to where I am with hard work I'm notthat far along believe me!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good progress mate, well done. You still training with Rob?

What's the plan for now, continue adding size until prep time for next year or you taking another year out?


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Good shoulders.

Whate are your stats?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> Good progress mate, well done. You still training with Rob?
> 
> What's the plan for now, continue adding size until prep time for next year or you taking another year out?


i'de like to know this aswell.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Good progress mate, well done. You still training with Rob?
> 
> What's the plan for now, continue adding size until prep time for next year or you taking another year out?


Trained with him yest as carrefour had open weekend but I'm at bannatynes due to work and parking there for it so I got no regular training partner which I miss as me and him have killer sessions! Should go down bodyrush with him can just pay per session there can't you?

Plans are to continue growing lean muscle until feb time and compete hopefully right at top of classics my limit is 76.7kg they told me and right now I'm 179lbs which is about 82ish kg I think. If I grow more and pigs start to fly may not make the classics and go for inters under80 which I wouldn't be too far from limit maybe at 5ft8

What's your plans mate?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish I had the money to do the stars of tomorrow show but unless someone decided to put in a sponsor or something then can't afford too plus work is going good and hopefully will be able to get an opportunity to become a manager soon meaning more money to get ready for prep next year.

As for shoulders...they seem to suck from front IMO rear delts have improved though and upper chest needs a lot of work too along with arm thickness


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

well done on the progress looks like a lot of hard work


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

OJay said:


> Trained with him yest as carrefour had open weekend but I'm at bannatynes due to work and parking there for it so I got no regular training partner which I miss as me and him have killer sessions! Should go down bodyrush with him can just pay per session there can't you?
> 
> Plans are to continue growing lean muscle until feb time and compete hopefully right at top of classics my limit is 76.7kg they told me and right now I'm 179lbs which is about 82ish kg I think. If I grow more and pigs start to fly may not make the classics and go for inters under80 which I wouldn't be too far from limit maybe at 5ft8
> 
> What's your plans mate?


Been coasting too much recently and using my placement/uni workload as a bit of an excuse, so I've got my **** back in gear this week to knuckle down. That said, my hips are in a right state at the moment; so I'm off up to Notts this week to have my biomechanics looked at by a coach who posts over on MT, from there hopefully get myself aligned properly and start hitting some lower body work properly since it's been months since I last squatted or deadlifted!

Once I know what I'm doing there I'll just crack on as I can, would love to really focus on training but doing an MSc unfortunately it has to take a backseat sometimes!

I think per session its 4 quid off peak and 5 quid peak at the moment, whether it's busy or not seems a bit hit and miss at the moment, think it's probably due to it being summer holidays time.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

its only be on saturdays maybe for legs although not a fan of the leg press, wouldn't use it for back as bannatynes seems to have the decent machines and equipment there for progression, may have to get down there more.

Biomechanics can be a bitch hard to keep on top of but when everything clicks its great, what's your MSc in?

Im still trying to remember who you are, do you have a small orange foam roller? lol random


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

lolik said:


> well done on the progress looks like a lot of hard work


cheers theres a hell of a lot more work to be done though to get stage ready and look like an actual bodybuilder!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

OJay said:


> its only be on saturdays maybe for legs although not a fan of the leg press, wouldn't use it for back as bannatynes seems to have the decent machines and equipment there for progression, may have to get down there more.
> 
> Biomechanics can be a bitch hard to keep on top of but when everything clicks its great, what's your MSc in?
> 
> Im still trying to remember who you are, do you have a small orange foam roller? lol random


Yep that'll be me with the orange foam roller, my distinguishing feature  Mark's taken to borrowing it now as the gyms foam roller is well and truly knackered. Saturday morning's usually a decent crowd but as you say the leg press leaves a lot to be desired!

MSc's in Physio; I'm working up at Paget at present so I've got a 40 minute commute each way everyday, on top of training and studying, could do without it really :laugh:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

think we spoke there a couple of times well maybe once not sure i remember it but i think it was when i was prepping lol

the MSc will be worth it once it is done. Bannatynes foam roller is the same i usually use a medicine ball to roll quads and glutes when im there and my foam roller at home


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Heres some pics from today 177lbs 80.2kg ish 12st 9lbs ish 14.1% bf 5ft 8


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> View attachment 60945
> View attachment 60946
> View attachment 60947
> View attachment 60948
> ...


Pic 8 and 9 are strong for you. Big Triceps.

Whats with the long shorts? get them quads out!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

let me eat the leg ones sucked as this was straight after my post workout meal couldn't hold stomach in lol...post workout legs too  they were swollen still


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> let me eat the leg ones sucked as this was straight after my post workout meal couldn't hold stomach in lol...post workout legs too  they were swollen still


All that just translated into "chicken legs"


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

why do legs always look so much better in the gym i've got no control over quad flexing unless in a mirror i better sort that out!  hate the acne on chest on front bicep and slight gyno which has been there since bloody teen years somehow!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> All that just translated into "chicken legs"


 i realised that after i wrote it  lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking good mate, look alot leaner than 15%


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking real good mate, the hard work is really paying off


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cheers, as i say i'm not bothered in what the number on the bf is as long as its going down the correct way on the scales for show last year i believe it was just about 10


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Look awesome mate, well done fella,

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Look awesome mate, well done fella,
> 
> Joe


Thanks appreciate the feedback


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Great progress there mate.

Definitely Larger and Leaner:thumbup1:

As said significantly less than 14% bf probably closer to 10%


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> Great progress there mate.
> 
> Definitely Larger and Leaner:thumbup1:
> 
> As said significantly less than 14% bf probably closer to 10%


Cheers mate, how's your training going?


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

excellent progress


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

yup defonatly look about 10% bf mate, looking class! side tri is you best pose imo  :thumb:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers for the replies, if I measured bf some other way may be different but I'm not worried about the actual number as long as muscle mass going up, hydration levels good and bf coming down or staying same


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Cheers mate, how's your training going?


Great thanks mate.

Having a very good rebound from the diet.

Set myself a target of achieving 210lbs at 10% before dieting for next years shows and have already hit 203lbs first thing in a morning.

Got a few things planned for over the winter that I have never tried before so think i should comfortably hit 215lbs now.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You are going to be monstrous on stage! Are you back on cycle yet? What's the diet looking like for those gains?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OJay said:


> Trained with him yest as carrefour had open weekend but I'm at bannatynes due to work and parking there for it so I got no regular training partner which I miss as me and him have killer sessions! Should go down bodyrush with him can just pay per session there can't you?
> 
> Plans are to continue growing lean muscle until feb time and compete hopefully right at top of classics my limit is 76.7kg they told me and right now I'm 179lbs which is about 82ish kg I think. If I grow more and pigs start to fly may not make the classics and go for inters under80 which I wouldn't be too far from limit maybe at 5ft8
> 
> What's your plans mate?


Just outer curiosity mate whats the most you've weighed and how long have you been training? thanks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

most ive weighed on stage was 11 1/2 stone from what i remember last show 11stone

most ive weighed in my life over 17stone bugger all muscle

before i done my first show diet was about 15stone but more than likely around 22-24% bf

been training since 07 when wanted to take it all seriously and compete was the end of the year but had a car accident and bad whiplash so would say start of 08. started the weight loss training just to get in shape about the start of 07 so 4 years? went assisted last august


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking absolutely immense mate. Yoru a lot bigger than i thought you was


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OJay said:


> most ive weighed on stage was 11 1/2 stone from what i remember last show 11stone
> 
> most ive weighed in my life over 17stone bugger all muscle
> 
> ...


OK thanks mate for the detail. Its funny how people can walk around at like 15, 16, 17st with no muscle but assume they can train at gym and turn this fat into muscle. You are proof of how hard it must of been to lose weight and build muscle. Since joining this site I've realised it seems to be better to start off as an ectomorph rather than mesomorph and props to you for transforming your body!

Would you ever like to compete in the U90s and walk around at like 95-100kg or is that too far a target for you? That would be my aim if I were to go into BB'ing (not that I would necessarily achieve it lol!)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing is too big an aim, first things first need to realistically see what my stage weight is next year, my limit for classics was 76.7kg if i don't make this but am in condition then i would assume the inters under 80kg would be the way to go being that I wouldn't be at the lower limit of that class who knows. 

i'd still class myself as a complete endomorph!

'supra' thanks for the comment, hows your training? not been in your journal for a while


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> You are going to be monstrous on stage! Are you back on cycle yet? What's the diet looking like for those gains?


Will try my best.

If i can hit 215lbs at 10% i should be able to compete around the 13stone mark which should be a good weight for my height.

Just finising a 4 week rebound on test prop and now having a clear out untill Oct ready for another push.

Diet is 320p/500c/100f so just over 4000calories per day.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Blimey I can only dream of eating that much! One day I'll be fully trained up those calories steadily 

As for getting to 215lbs that's way out of my league at the moment, one day I am 177lb only 37lbs to go....now where's that beef  lol


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> Blimey I can only dream of eating that much! One day I'll be fully trained up those calories steadily
> 
> As for getting to 215lbs that's way out of my league at the moment, one day I am 177lb only 37lbs to go....now where's that beef  lol


I am fortunate that my main job allows me to eat every couple of hours.

That aside I am very greedy by nature and could actually eat more but am trying to keep a check on the bodyfat.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm able to eat whenever basically unless I have a meeting booked in, will have more meetings if I get management but I'll be able to take shakes in when needed people are all used to it now and don't even flinch lol it's just the appetite and feeling bloated of eat loads all the time there's a fine line I seem to have between growth and conditioning and bloated fat gain


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

todays pics i was 12st 4lbs, 172lbs 78kg...... 12.6% bf, visceral fat has dropped from 10 to 9, hydration increased and muscle mass stayed the same, strength has gone up slightly on some exercises too


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

looking great pal ! keep up the hard work


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great pics them mate, got to say your looking mint pal, top stuff

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, just need to get thicker and improve the separations in legs. Also arms from front look crap lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I did actually post a comment on these, I don't know why it didn't show!

I still think your side chest pose is a very very strong one, great triceps. Like I said before.

I'm impressed with you being able to stay lean and keep/put on the size

Just noticed your 2k down, but look alot bigger! Somethings going right!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just taken a look at your your pics in your OP, man you've come a long way from them.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome progress mate ........


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

My side chest has changed loads with the increased focus on flexibility I'll put comparisons up from first show onwards tonight to show you.

Ive lost weight but as said the strength has either stayed same or increased in most lifts, chest hasn't as wasn't activating chest properly but lightened and focusing on mind muscle and slowly getting better but way more doms now after sessions.

As hilly says need more thickness from front and back, believe back is finally starting to improve since I self diagnosed upper crosses syndrome rather than waiting on different things from NHS since I originally got whiplash in 2007! Long way to go 

Can't remember exact weight between first and these will check for you later bro


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Very aesthetically pleasing abs aswell, I much prefer the solid 'all in order' abs, if you know what I mean, some guys don't have that.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Some people can get bugger all bodyfat and genetically abs just seem a lump I'd always love deeper abs though thick chunks with deeps cuts bursting with veins


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent progress pics and as TUW said you have came along way since the OP. Great tri's throughout though mate!! Your chest and back also looks great mate...I hope to be there soon  ... keep it up bud :thumb:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers mate improvements have been made but loads more to go until I'm anywhere near half happy


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Great shape. Nice proportions and good condition for weight and height, i'm 180cm and can weigh up to 86kg, i'm down to 81kg and dont look as lean as you, i'll need to be 77kg aswel, but wont look as good as i'm 3-4inch's taller  make sure i dont do the classics at same show as you


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I was 70.7kg last time on stage in the classics! What show are you aiming for?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

first side chest real tight in 2008


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> Cheers mate improvements have been made but loads more to go until I'm anywhere near half happy


haha, you sound like me big guy


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Can never be satisfied


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> Can never be satisfied


Except by a beautiful woman, but thats fftopic: !! lol!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Except by a beautiful woman, but thats fftopic: !! lol!!


That's for another goal lol


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

OJay said:


> I was 70.7kg last time on stage in the classics! What show are you aiming for?


Leamington in 4weeks


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Simon01 said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks Simon

Mr E you will love it without a doubt no matter what you weigh the experience is addictive and you will soon know why I'm itching to get up there for a third year


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I've Done 2 Shows in 2009 and i cant wait to get my tan and trunks on


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ahhh i was thinking it was your first show, have you got pics on your journal?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z362/mrenigma2/CROPSHOWPIC2.jpg

2009 First Show


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You looked decent condition, nice and dry, if you've improved from that the proportions will be better and I'm sure you will be competitive


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Hope so, let us know when your competing next time, and we could prep for it together, some one to bounce of day to day from week to week both counting down for same show, might make it easier  Ish LOL


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It will be just before 21st may my birthday, I know last year the Hayes ukbff show moved to June but used to be like the 16th and was perfect, nice tough line up and great venue not too far from home 

There is always maybe bodypower or the option of dieting on my birthday again but this was the first year I got to celebrate my birthday properly and got 4sponge cakes and a big **** BBQ so I'd like to make a habit once a year lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

some pics from today, 12st2lbs 170lbs 77kg 12.3%, hydration and muscle mass % up and visceral fat down, strength is going up more too


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Cant grumble at that Ollie, its superb mate you keep getting better and better pal. Great pics,

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I dont get my quads though they never seem to separate these pics were the day after legs so were sore, after training but before post workout meal, the ones before were after legs after post workout meal they seem leaner and one pic even sort of lines across the outer quad but that's about it 

The sun completely washed the pics out may take some Friday morning day before legs see what the difference is as long as weather good . Maybe best to start taking pics indoors as during winter will have to do this for progress shots. Hoping to stay lean and put on a kilo or two before feb prep time

Thanks for feedback mate

Lol

Just posted this post somewhere else out of error but was meant for here


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> I dont get my quads though they never seem to separate these pics were the day after legs so were sore, after training but before post workout meal, the ones before were after legs after post workout meal they seem leaner and one pic even sort of lines across the outer quad but that's about it
> 
> The sun completely washed the pics out may take some Friday morning day before legs see what the difference is as long as weather good . Maybe best to start taking pics indoors as during winter will have to do this for progress shots. Hoping to stay lean and put on a kilo or two before feb prep time
> 
> ...


I can see seperation mate very much so, and fethering which ooks smart mate, sometimes I think the lighting of the pic and position does not give a true likness mate. Like I said Ollie, superb pal 

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers again we are always more critical of ourselves I guess


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking good to say the least!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

looking dry, will i see you on stage at leeds?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Will you see me on stage at Leeds? I wish  got improvements to make beforehand, was thinking stars show in November but got given a management secondment so have 6 months to prove myself for permanent position. So feb diet starts and may before birthday on 21st show will be maybe Hayes or Portsmouth I'd prefer Hayes as nearer

Don't think I'd have enough time to get in condition for show this year still learning the assisted side of bodybuilding too and loving it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice progress Ojay....would kill to look like that pal!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Means a lot when people say things like that but hard work and consistency go a long way, I'm still only at the start of my journey


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow superb mate! Love that side pose! My ideal body(no **** lol)

Well done!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good mate. 12st2lbs? You look much bigger than that fella fairplay


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers once again, I'm a shorty at 5 8, classic limit for my height is basically where I am at 77kg well it's 76.7 so I believe I need a few more kg of progress next couple months to be competitive in the classics maybe if not the under 80s


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Cant grumble at that Ollie, its superb mate you keep getting better and better pal. Great pics,
> 
> Joe


I agree with big Joe,plus your bf looks far less than what you stated!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I always measure it by the salter mibody scales at the same time of day, in all honesty I believe te number doesn't really matter as long as going in the correct direction, i did check slinging this morning found some old cheap ones was 4mm around navel and quad may be worthwhile having an eye onthat too


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Excellent progress mate, I'm looking to be at your stage by 2013 and hit my first comp maybe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Excellent progress mate, I'm looking to be at your stage by 2013 and hit my first comp maybe


Looking good in avatar mate, what show and class you looking towards? And why 2013 why not 2012?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Very good post even though power lifting events still same principle and still loads of prep needed, nerves happen still the same


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

whatever they're both stronger than my weak ass would not even be able to contemplate those weights!  lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Excellent progress mate, I'm looking to be at your stage by 2013 and hit my first comp maybe


same. Would love to do a comp, if I had the nerves lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You will always be nervous the first time but you will love it, I'm itching to get back on stage!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got to go for it


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Ojay i want a body like you


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment how is your diet and training?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your looking great Ojay!! Thats something I need to drop, BF% and get this skin a bit tighter, lol!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Can get anything if you want it mate


----------

